# Tokai Love Rock P90 Goldtop $1200 Burlington



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have no idea if this is a good deal or not. All I know is it's cool.

Tokai Love Rock Goldtop with P-90's | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like it's Korean made so certainly not as "high spec" as the seller's making it out to be. Looks ok though.


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes definitely MIK, one of the somewhat controversial "Fakais" that were made for the Canadian market in the early 2000s. I had one exactly like this, great guitar but definitely not worth $1200, they were selling for $400-500 all day long a few years back, so worth probably a bit more in current market but not that much.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mutron said:


> one of the somewhat controversial "Fakais" that were made for the Canadian market in the early 2000s


Actually, it's a Fakai made for US market (Made in Korea).
There was a distributor down there as well.
Canadian Fakais had 'Make in Korea'.

There was a lot of debate regarding what was the better/authentic of the two on Tokai forums.

Canadian









US


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I sold a real Reborn Old about ten years ago for $1200, not sure how much the market has gone up on them since. That one is one of the more recent 2000s issue Canadian market ones and I'd think it's worth about the same as a decent used Epiphone.

W.


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

Crazy, I had to do a double take and look at an old photo - - this one is 4 digits away from the one I had!


----------

